# برنامج Covadis لتخطيط الطرق



## bobyh4003 (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

أني أبحث عن برنامج Covadis لتخطيط الطرق
شكؤا لمساعدتكم


----------



## silik (14 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو مساعدتى عن بحث سابق عن اختيار المسار المثالى لمسار الطريق


----------



## dahdi29 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أني أبحث عن برنامج Covadis او autopiste لتخطيط الطرق
شكؤا لمساعدتكم


----------



## abuferas94 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

:81: السلام عليكم 
من لديه اية معلومات عن برنامج covadis لتخطيط الطرق ارجو ان يتفضل بها علينا والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## علوان حامد (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجوكم انقذوني اريد Hcm&hcs محتاجه جدا


----------



## zoheir782000 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

أريد أن أعرف ماذا تريد معرفته عن covadis قد أستطيع أن أساعدك
راسلني على ZOHEIR.BOUG*CARAMAIL.COM


----------



## صالح1 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

البرنامجين موجودين ولكن لاعرف كيفية التنزيل على الموقع وقد طلبت مسبقا شرح كيفية التنزيل ولم يجبني اي احد


----------



## s.m.s (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*autodesk land desktop*

السلام عليكم
احتاج الى برنامج autodesk land desktop الرجاء من لديه هذا البرنامج مساعدتي واذا امكن ارساله الى بريدي الخاص وشكرا


----------



## sosohoho (17 ديسمبر 2006)

نريد الشرحححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح


----------



## litimnas (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*litimnas*yahoo.fr*

بعد السلام = الي كل الاخوة الدين يبحثون عن برنامج covadis انصحهم بتحميله عل برامج edoneky او emule و الله هو المستعين


----------



## bobyh4003 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

صالح1 قال:


> البرنامجين موجودين ولكن لاعرف كيفية التنزيل على الموقع وقد طلبت مسبقا شرح كيفية التنزيل ولم يجبني اي احد



يمكنك أخي تحميل الملفين على أحد مواقع التحميل مثل badongo أو 4shared أو غيرهما 
في مايلي طريقة التحميل لـ badongo 
1- ادهب على الموقع www.badongo.COM
2-في الحقل Select File: قم بإختيار الملف على جهازك
3-في الحقل Description: ضع وصف لملفك 
4- قم بنقر الخانة المقابلة لI agree to the Terms and Conditions 
5-أنقر Upload 
6- أنتظر نهاية التحميل 
7-الموقع سوف يعطيك رابط لملفك قم بنسخ الرابط و ضعه في المنتدى
نفس الطريقة يمكن إتباعها بالنسبة للمواقع الأخرى مع بعض التغييرات


----------



## مهندس طموح (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بانتظار وضع هذا البرنامج وشرحه ... حيث اني اول مرة اسمع عن : Covadis


----------



## ahmed_123 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

s.m.s قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احتاج الى برنامج autodesk land desktop الرجاء من لديه هذا البرنامج مساعدتي واذا امكن ارساله الى بريدي الخاص وشكرا



البرنامج كبير جدا يصل الى 1 جيجا


----------



## b_dahmane (11 يناير 2007)

الى كل الاخوة بالجزائر لدي برنامج covadis2004avec crackومن يود البرنامج يتصل بي على رقم 051971116 وشكرا


----------



## litimnas (27 يوليو 2007)

بعد بحث طويل ها هي روابط تنزيل برنامج كوفاديس برنامج للمساحة و الطرق و لقد وجدت روابط للتحميل انقلها لكم 
الجزء الاول 

http://www.zshare.net/download/2728824e9465d3/ 

الجزء الثاني 

http://www.zshare.net/download/2729553f0921fe


----------



## delof2008 (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على البرنامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــcovadisــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــج


----------



## engramy (1 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## ben bahane brahim (21 أغسطس 2007)

*covadis*

:1: covadis 2004


----------



## ben bahane brahim (21 أغسطس 2007)

covadis 2004


----------



## dr_aflatooon (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------



## كمال19 (24 أغسطس 2007)

هذه روابط تنزيل لبرنامج covadis V 9.1 آخر طبعة كاملة مأخوذه من احد منتديات الهندسة المدنية 
genie civil.org
لكن ينقص الكراك ملف التشخيص cov200xbase ) fichier de personnalisation مع رقم التسلسلي ل autocad ).
http://rapidshare.com/files/37350808/Covadis.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37350809/Covadis.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37357508/Covadis.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37487936/Covadis.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37487937/Covadis.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37487938/Covadis.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37504302/Covadis.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37504303/Covadis.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37504304/Covadis.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37875747/Covadis.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37878257/Covadis.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37888994/Covadis.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37888995/Covadis.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37888997/Covadis.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37888998/Covadis.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37967712/Covadis.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37967714/Covadis.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37967715/Covadis.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37967717/Covadis.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/37967718/Covadis.part20.rar


----------



## كمال19 (24 أغسطس 2007)

نحن في انتظار المختصين في الكراك لفك هذا البرنامج الجد مهم
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 يناير 2009)

امل تحديث الروابط لانها لاتعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا 


*الى العلياء يا غزة *


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (28 يناير 2009)

امل تحديث الروابط لانها لاتعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## garary (4 فبراير 2009)

امل تحديث الروابط لانها لاتعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اعجال (4 مارس 2009)

اتمنى من تحصل على البرنامج يعطينا روابط ليه. وانا اعلم بانه متوفر في دول مثل تونس والمغرب والجزائر لانهم يخدموا بالبرنامج وياريت نتحصل على روابط بتشتغل علشان نحملو وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (4 مارس 2009)

و الله هو المستعان اخي


----------



## hany_gomah2011 (6 مايو 2012)

انا بحثت كثيرا عن هذا البرنامج باللغه الانجليزيه ولم اجده


----------

